# 1986 300ZX 2Dr Coupe



## caj (May 26, 2009)

Hi, Just wanted to get some opinions here. I'm looking at a 1986 300ZX 2DR Coupe. It's in mint condition with 8,000 original miles on it. Like brand new. The guy wants $19,000 but I think I can get it for $15,000. Any ideas on the price? Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

To be honest, that car is only worth what someone is willing to pay. The only fact that makes that 300ZX rare is the mileage, which I would verify before I even thought about putting money down. It is fairly easy to swap out gauge clusters on these cars. That being said, it would be a different story if it was a Turbo model or an uber rare Shiro Special. Here are the production numbers for 1986 for example:

2-door = 37,663
2-door 2+2 = 15,550
Turbo = 8,900

As you can see, both the 2+2 and Turbo models are much more scarce than the 2-door. Good luck, nonetheless.


----------



## caj (May 26, 2009)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> To be honest, that car is only worth what someone is willing to pay. The only fact that makes that 300ZX rare is the mileage, which I would verify before I even thought about putting money down. It is fairly easy to swap out gauge clusters on these cars. That being said, it would be a different story if it was a Turbo model or an uber rare Shiro Special. Here are the production numbers for 1986 for example:
> 
> 2-door = 37,663
> 2-door 2+2 = 15,550
> ...



Thanks for you're reply. I do realize that the car is only worth what someone is willing to pay, but I really just don't want to overpay a ton for this car and possibly lose a lot of $$$ (just in case) if I decide to sell it 2-3 years down the road. I tried looking on websites that will give you dollar amounts for cars, but the sites don't go back to 1986. Thanks for the production figures....that helps. It's a very nice looking car, but I really do feel uneasy about the price. Thanks again, Craig


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Check out the NADA website:

1986 Nissan/Datsun 300ZX 2 Door Coupe Value, Prices & Specs | NADAguides | NADA 1986 Nissan/Datsun 300ZX Book Value & 1986 Nissan/Datsun 300ZX Market Price


----------



## caj (May 26, 2009)

rogoman said:


> Check out the NADA website:
> 
> 1986 Nissan/Datsun 300ZX 2 Door Coupe Value, Prices & Specs | NADAguides | NADA 1986 Nissan/Datsun 300ZX Book Value & 1986 Nissan/Datsun 300ZX Market Price



Thanks...it shows a high retail of $10,700. I wonder if that would take into account an 8,000 mile car. Thanks again for the link. Craig


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

I doubt you'd be able to resell it for much over 8000. People list these cars high, but few are willing to pay big money unless its a Turbo or a Shiro. The mileage is a huge plus, but it won't be a brand new car. You will need a timing belt service at minimum.


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it is a great car, and honestly, I'd love to have it. But, I would be hard pressed to justify spending that sort of money simply because it has low miles. I'd offer a little more than what NADA says, maybe around $11,500. After all, as mentioned before, you're going to have to have the vehicle serviced, no matter what the mileage.

1. Timing belt is a MUST. Anytime a belt is 25+ years old, change it! I don't care if it looks brand new, DO IT!

2. Drive belts. Again, anytime they are that old, just do it and be safe.

3. Coolant flush. Like any other fluid, coolant breaks down. Manufacturers suggest changing coolant every 2 years or 60,000 miles. So... it should have been changed at least 13 times?

4. Trans fluid. Again, even oil breaks down. If it is a manual, same deal.

5. Differential fluid. Same as before.

6. Tires. Enough said.

Not to mention all the other things I'm not mentioning, like rubber hoses and components that break down over time. Again, only pay what you think it is worth. Don't let anyone tell you that it is a "great deal" or a "steal" at this price. Come informed, and use your knowledge. Typical owners will understand what you're saying, and revise their price accordingly. If not, walk away. Better to have missed out than spend a fortune on something that just isn't what it says it is.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Let us put it this way.... 

Call your insurance company and ask them what they will insure that car for.

In my personal OPINION, that car is worth about $5,000. No more. A car with that low of miles just means it wasn't driven. Which means the owner was a spoiled rotten POS. IMHO.


----------



## caj (May 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot for all of your GREAT opinions. I think I'll pass unless he has a much sharper pencil. Thanks all!!!


----------

